# Everyday food items made spookier



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I have been preserving the harvest and while cleaning up some jars of pickled beets, I realized that with the right label, they can be a prop, too. My beets are diced in large cubes- the label might read " cubes of heart with fresh blood marinade"; some cucumber slices I jarred might read "sliced toad in vinegar". Dilly beans can become "worms with dill and garlic". With a little raffia or burlap wrapped around the jar top/lid you'll have witch jar ingredients as a backdrop OR you can serve these at your party with the label sticking out of the food. Or give them as gifts to other haunters who think Halloween is the coolest holiday going.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I think that's a great idea.  My great gramma used to make these "lime pickles" that were so intensely green, they looked kinda radioactive. They would be right at home in a mad scientist lab scene. hehe


----------



## Sirius (Jul 18, 2009)

MorbidMariah said:


> I think that's a great idea.  My great gramma used to make these "lime pickles"


Wh... Those sound incredible in their own right. Don't suppose she'd be willing to part with the recipe/procedure?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

I made these last year using chicken breast for the meat, the reaction from the guests was priceless.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Kentucky-Fried-WTF-on-a-stick/


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

hahahh, Chuck! That's sweet! Bring THAT to the office for lunch!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Sirius, I'll try and hunt it down and send it to ya.


----------

